# What is the best age to neuter?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

See your other thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=1062472&posted=1#post1062472


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It has also been discussed a lot recently: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...m/&siteurl=www.goldenretrieverforum.com/#1001


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Coopers-mom wrote: I have read much about the health benefits of doing it at this age.

I am curious. What are the health benefits of neutering at the age of 6 months?


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

No! No! No! please dont get your dog done before hes eighteen months old. He needs to allow his growth plates to close. What are the health benifits the vet has advised you. Its money in the pot for the vet. We advise our puppy families not to fix their dogs unless their is a health issue or the dog is so over sexed it leaps fences to find bitches in heat.


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

I see a lot of people recomending 18 months on here, but our Breader told us to wait at least til he was 8 months but if we can to wait till he is 1 year. everything else I have red on this points to just befor the 1 year mark. so it confuses me as why others recomend 18 months. and even my vet is saying 6 months and when I asked him about the filling out and such that nutering will stop he said that is a wives tail. so for myself, I am going to go with the 11 to 12 month range as they have reached there sexual maturity by then and should be done bulking up.

Steve


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I posted a number of articles in your other thread regarding this

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=1062472&posted=1#post1062472

My current contract requires that males not be neutered before 18 months at the earliest, and 36 months at the latest. I will probably not neuter one of my personal dogs again, once their show/breeding career is done, unless there is a medical problem that requires it.

My dogs mature very slowly and are very obviously not mature at 12 months and more often than not, are not mature at 18 months  At least not to my eyes. The girls tend to mature a little more quickly and generally don't have a lot more maturing to do after their first season.

There is an excellent article written by Rhonda Hovan, a well-respected breeder/judge with a serious interest in health issues that relate to Golden Retrievers:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=1062472&posted=1#post1062472

I am still in favor of pet bitches being spayed but would prefer that they not be spayed until after their first season if possible. Not everyone is set up to handle that, although I will take my girls back for their first season if their owners prefer that.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Males 1 yr but preferably 18 months so that the secondary growth hormones can help with the development of the dog. Stops the long bone growth (closing in bone platelets)

For females after the first heat cycle again for the secondary sex hormones to kick in.

I will depend on your circumstance and the dog. This was from our breeders book on Goldens the first year.


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> IThere is an excellent article written by Rhonda Hovan, a well-respected breeder/judge with a serious interest in health issues that relate to Golden Retrievers:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=1062472&posted=1#post1062472


I read that, and she is the one who recomends 1 year for boys.

Steve


----------

